
What are the best JavaScript IDEs and editors? - robocat
http://www.slant.co/topics/1686/~javascript-ides-and-editors
======
z3t4
I'm currently developing a JavaScript editor in JavaScript (chromium) for
JavaScript programmers. My goal is to make a editor that does deep static code
analysis to generate function list, function argument helper, find misspelled
properties and smart code completion.

When I started I looked at like hundred editors and the best one that had was
I was looking for was Visual Studio, and currently visual studio Code, witch
has actually improved since I started working on my editor. And it's also open
source. But it's written in type-script while my editor is in vanilla JS.

------
thebear
I'd like to add a "pro" for Codelite: the person who maintains it is very
responsive when it comes to bug reports. Until a few months ago, the nodejs
debugger had some fairly serious issues. Each of the problems I reported was
addressed and resolved within days.

------
EvanPlaice
Sublime Text

Install 'Package Control' for access to a massive ecosystem of tools/plugins.

If you want a starter setup, check out:

Github.com/evanplaice/sublime-text-seed

It installs sublime and preloads it with a stack of useful extensions for web
development.

------
frozenport
WebStorm

